# SA stands for.....?



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Slack attitude


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Stumbling on Apathy


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Self Atrophy


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Speaking Agressively


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

san antonio


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Suck Assery


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

synthetic animosity








































suggest anal


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Spectral acceleration.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

speakings annoying


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

semen angry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sucks A**


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

super awful


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

stuffed animals


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> suggest anal


In that case:

sleep alone :b


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Soggy Armadillos


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

silly arrows


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

surprise abduction


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> surprise abduction


Misread this one as "surprise abortion". Lovely.

And with that, bed.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Suppressed animosity.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Seeking approval.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Socialist Anxiety - ie; The Red Scare :hide


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Severely Awesome


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Sadistic anthropologist.

I don't know where that came from.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Shark Attack!


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

sadly alone


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Sane Attitude

^ I wish :b


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Self absorbed


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Strangely Altruistic.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Smelly Armpits! 

LOL


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Socially atrocious


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Salvation Army

Or, for the white stripes' fans amongst us: Seven (Nation) Army


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Sexual Asphyxiation... ladies B )


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Substance Abuser


( I make it a rule that repeating the same words are OK on this thread)


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Stunning ***


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Spectacular Abs


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Subversive Anarchist


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Serenely Artistic


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Sickeningly Avaricious


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Salaciously Architectural


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Sordid Affair


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Severely Autistic


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Satanically Adventurous


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Superficially Aardvaakian


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Spectacularly American


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Sauntered Achoo


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

So Alone.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Sarcatically Anorexic


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Somewhat Acceptable


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Strikingly Apprehensive.


----------



## rvandall (Oct 9, 2011)

Self abstract


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Space Available


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

South Australian


----------



## sapik (Aug 30, 2011)

short attention span


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Surprisingly Attractive


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Socially Adventurous.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

supercalafragalisticexpialadoshusly Anonymous.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Staunchly Apathetic


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

strange associates


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

suicidal animals


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Single Again


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Secretly amiable


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Sagacious apoptosis.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Some Abnormalities


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Suspiciously Absent


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Superior Authority


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Solitary Anthropoids


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sadly alive.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

South Africa


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Subservient Attitudes


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

sanctimonious arsewhole


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Slightly Adorable


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Social Addiction

I mean, that's why we're all here right guys? Guys.....? No?

Oh man, you mean I've been in the wrong forum the whole time? Well, this sure is embarrassing!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

silent actors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stoned Again :drunk


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Spatial Analyst


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

Solitude Addiction


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Sophisticated Artistry


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

secretly awesome


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

seasonal affective


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

sodaholics anonymous


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

Seek Attention


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

so amazing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stupidity abounds


----------

